# Remington 700 270



## Swamp Donkey

I want to reload some rounds for my Remington model 700 - 270. What is the best powder and bullet for this model gun. I'm currently shooting Federal Premiums Nosler Ballistic tips. And for right know they are doing pretty good through the rifle. Just wondering if there was something better out there. Thanks


----------



## Screeminreel

Swamp Donkey said:


> I want to reload some rounds for my Remington model 700 - 270. What is the best powder and bullet for this model gun. I'm currently shooting Federal Premiums Nosler Ballistic tips. And for right know they are doing pretty good through the rifle. Just wondering if there was something better out there. Thanks


For powders to feed a .270, it's hard to go wrong with either any flavor of 4350 or H4831. That sid the model rifle doesn't really make the load so much as the load does the rifle. Either of the above mentioned powders are capable of producing top notch velocity and accuracy through most .270's, given the right dose.

Bullets well there is where the can of worms will hit the floor. Most will tell you that the Ballistic Tip is nothing more than **** and not to shoot it at anything but varmints, and even then chances are they will fail.

Myself, I don't listen to such nonsense. I have shot them for years with great results. The thing to remember is they will open very fast producing terrific shock. They also might not penetrate from a-hole to appetite and still give an exit, but put through the rids just behind the shoulder you will have a very dead deer or hog.

Similar results can be had using the SST but it has a bit more controlled expansion IMO, but I haven't shot near the numbers of deer some of the other experts have in their short time afield. I have however tested them out on plenty of deer and hogs to know what I am talking about.

For a good general all around bullet there are plenty to choose from from all manufacturers. Myself I prefer the less expensive standard cup and core types, but I don't shoot just because I have to and when I DO I put it where it needs to be, and not just hope it should do the job, hitting hair.

There are also the higher dollar bullets which are very well built and do a great job also, but IMO I would reserve those to a once in a lifetime hunt, or for something that might want to eat me should I make it mad. For deer and hogs the higher priced bullets aren't needed, and bottom line is, the differences in price will let you get out and shoot more and become a better shot. Hard to swallow 35 or so a box for only 50 bullets to go target practice with. But some will say shoot the cheap bullets for practice, but if it isn't what your hunting with why bother with it. It would be like practicing with a garage sale clubs only to pull out the balanced high dollar set to play the game with.


----------



## bspeckchaser

This one has been around the block a few times, BIMHO there are lots of great bullets available in .277 caliber. I think that shot placement is still critical for any bullet to work. Bad placement with great bullet ='s bad results!

I shoot a Rem 700 BDL and use 130 or 140 grain bullets with no problems or failures. I have used Sierra, Hornady, Nosler and they have all worked very well. Also have used some of the high-dollar ones and they worked well also.

I think matching the bullet to the size of your deer and distance of shot may be a good place to start. Then add in placement and you will do just fine.

According to your entry you are having good success with what you are presently doing..........maybe if it ain't broke, then don't fix it.


----------



## hookedonfishin

*balistic tips*

I shoot the Hornady 130 grn. SST's and they have killed everything I have shot with them...deer,hogs and everything else.They are extremely accurate out of my Rem. 700 BDL .270 and everything is DRT.


----------



## Cap-N-Red

A load that has been accurate in every .270 rifle that I've loaded for is 130grn. Sierra on top of 54 grns. of IMR 4350. It shows up at 3000fps on my chrono out of my Steyr-Manlicher 270


----------



## Whitebassfisher

110 Grain Bullet
56 grains of 4350

Some say 110 grains is too light for deer, 100+ dead deer say something else, and 98% were pass throughs. My pet load uses the Hornady 110 grain hollow points, but there are others out there.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

Cap-N-Red said:


> A load that has been accurate in every .270 rifle that I've loaded for is 130grn. Sierra on top of 54 grns. of IMR 4350. It shows up at 3000fps on my chrono out of my Steyr-Manlicher 270


yep same 130 sierra's in my 700 as well , shoots a nickel group at a 100 yds


----------



## Geedubya

Swamp Donkey said:


> I want to reload some rounds for my Remington model 700 - 270. What is the best powder and bullet for this model gun. I'm currently shooting Federal Premiums Nosler Ballistic tips. And for right know they are doing pretty good through the rifle. Just wondering if there was something better out there. Thanks


I reload for quite a number of different cartridges and have done so for 20 years or so. My bullet of choice for hogs and deer has become the Nosler Accubond. I load them in .25, .264., .270, .284, .308, .323, .338, .350, .366 and .375 calibers. Why, basically they shoots like a ballitic tip, penetrate like a partition, and are cheaper than most premium bullets.
I want a hole going in and a hole going out. That way if I do have to track, I've got a blood trail to follow. Sometimes ballistic tips do not exit. 
Having said that. My go to load in the 270 is 130 gr. Nosler Ballistic tips over 60 Gr. of H-4831 SC. Velocity around 3000 fps.
If you are going with factory, I don't think you can go wrong with the FPBT's. You may want to look at one of the different maker's Accubond line. However, for general purpose hogs and deer, you should be fine. If you are going after elk or African Plains game, you might want to do a TSX or Accubond. 
I find that shot placement is probably just as important if not more so than bullet type. 
I do not mean to be slighting Sierra, Hornady, Berger or Barnes bullets. I load and shoot them all. I've just become partial to the Nosler's over the years.










Hill Country Hoglet," DRT" - Winchester Model 70, 270 Winchester, 130 gr. Nosler ballistic tips over 60 Gr. H-4831 SC.

Best

GWB


----------



## THE JAMMER

Geedubya said:


> I reload for quite a number of different cartridges and have done so for 20 years or so. My bullet of choice for hogs and deer has become the Nosler Accubond. I load them in .25, .264., .270, .284, .308, .323, .338, .350, .366 and .375 calibers. Why, basically they shoots like a ballitic tip, penetrate like a partition, and are cheaper than most premium bullets.
> I want a hole going in and a hole going out. That way if I do have to track, I've got a blood trail to follow. Sometimes ballistic tips do not exit.
> Having said that. My go to load in the 270 is 130 gr. Nosler Ballistic tips over 60 Gr. of H-4831 SC. Velocity around 3000 fps.
> If you are going with factory, I don't think you can go wrong with the FPBT's. You may want to look at one of the different maker's Accubond line. However, for general purpose hogs and deer, you should be fine. If you are going after elk or African Plains game, you might want to do a TSX or Accubond.
> I find that shot placement is probably just as important if not more so than bullet type.
> I do not mean to be slighting Sierra, Hornady, Berger or Barnes bullets. I load and shoot them all. I've just become partial to the Nosler's over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hill Country Hoglet," DRT" - Winchester Model 70, 270 Winchester, 130 gr. Nosler ballistic tips over 60 Gr. H-4831 SC.
> 
> Best
> 
> GWB


Roger that Jeedubya (love your handle),

Yes I believe that the ballistic tip will kill the animal you're shooting at ( as long as it's a soft skinned animal), but you just might not find it. I have had several times where my kid has shot deer with 243, 308, or 7mm-08 bt's, leaving no blood trail (because it didn't get complete pass through- blew up inside the cavity). We found all animals but one, but there was absolutely NO BLOOD TRAIL. We found them by luck. Every time the cavity was awash with blood- it just didn't make it's way out of the animal onto the ground.

Now on the other end of the spectrum are Barnes XXX's and tipped XXX's ( which I have found to be more accurate than regular XXX's). You will get full pass thrus every time. The downside is that the bullet holes, most of the time, will be small. My kid just shot a medium size axis buck a month ago, and both holes were disappointingly small. It died within 25 yards, but there just wasn't that big a hole.

The "in between" bullet, for me, is the accubond. It has the accuracy of the bt, the penetration of the XXX, but it expands more than the XXX and less than the bt. For soft skinned game, that is, more and more, becoming my go to bullet. If I were hunting dangerous or thick skinned game (elk, large bears, etc.) I think I would still go with the penetration of the XXX.

IMHO,

THE JAMMER


----------



## Geedubya

Jammer,

you've either been reading my mail or my thoughts. What you describe with ballistic tips was the original reason I went to partitions many years ago. This is a Texas board so you will understand when I say, where I hunt, the cover is so thick, or in low light, if I don't have a blood trail within 10' of the point of impact, it is very easy to lose an animal. Additionally there is none of this going back the next day to recover your animal. Usually within a couple hours, the ants, hogs and varmint will be dining on your game meat. As I am a meat hunter first and foremost, that just ain't "slavysnotski" with me. As to the triple shocks. They definitely do not foul as much and accuracy seems to be more consistent in my rifles than did the "X" bullet without the annular rings. Your experience about the TSX's penciling through mirrors mine. I've lost several hogs, hitting them to high. The small exit just plugs up with fat and gristle. I've cured that though. Now, my go to shot on hogs is on line between the shoulder and ear, about 2" below the ear. It severs their spine and they just drop an padddle. Last 50 or so I've killed I've yet to have one take a step unless it was the second or third one I lined up.

Here is the same picture I included earlier. However I've superimposed a black dot at the spot where I try to place a bullet on all the hogs I shoot. Saves a lot of time tracking.










I shot this hoglet at a distance of 170 yds. He was moving constantly. Either I missed my mark or from the time my brain said "squeeze" and my trigger finger did he moved a couple inches. Anyway the red do on his cheek is the point of the bullet entry. Anyway he was still DRT and that is what matters.

My apologies Swamp Donkey for taking this somewhat off track.

GWB


----------



## Geedubya

THE JAMMER said:


> Now on the other end of the spectrum are Barnes XXX's and tipped XXX's ( which I have found to be more accurate than regular XXX's). You will get full pass thrus every time. The downside is that the bullet holes, most of the time, will be small. My kid just shot a medium size axis buck a month ago, and both holes were disappointingly small. It died within 25 yards, but there just wasn't that big a hole.
> THE JAMMER


Exact same experience. The landowner at the ranch I was hunting at the time showed me an axis stag whose antlers were not at all symetrical. Told me I could cull him if I wanted. I jumped at the chance as he was a nice size stag (live weight 184 lbs on our scale). I didn't see him that trip, but the next month when I went up I had gone down to the area where I hunted early of a morning. I sat and watched stuff for a couple hours. The time was around May, so it wasn't unpleasant hot yet. I was a ways from the camp when I saw the stag in an oak Mott a hundred yards or so off the road to my right. I immediately stopped my 4 wheeler, unslung my rifle and used the seat for a rest. By this time I wasw about 80 yards away. He was with a couple does, I do not know why he didn't run. He was quartering toward me with his right shoulder facing me. I didn't want to take the chance on a head shot but I did want to break him down so I caught him at the point of his right shoulder. I was pretty much shooting on a horizonatal line. He went down at. the shot. About 10 seconds later he jumped up and ran about 20 yds and went down again. That x bullet went all the way through that stag(probably 24 to 30 inches of penetration) and lodged just under the hide on his left ham. Miniscule entry wound that was barely leaking. The recovered bullet was a perfect "X" just like you see in the commercials.

GWB


----------



## Bottomsup

Swamp, I have had great luck with Nosler BT's. I have had so many people tell me not to hunt with them because they blow up in impact. I have not had this experiance at all and have killed many deer with a 22-250 and 7mm mag using the BT. The 7mm mag produces the biggest wound channel I have ever seen. I dont think a 12 gage shotgun at point blank range could do any better. Not one has ever taken a single step. If your a meat hunter who cares about the blood shot damage done at the rib cage. The backstrap and shoulders will be fine but the gut job will be very bloody.


----------



## Redfishr

I'm also found of the Nosler Acubounds.
I killed a mature pronghorn antelope two years ago at 396 yards according to my rangefiner, If I remember the yardage correctly, and it fell in its tracks and the bullet exited the opposite side...I reload but I cant remember the load, and I'm at work now.


----------



## Professor Jones

I shoot 55 grains of 4350 powder and 130 grain ballistic tips. Been shooting it for many years. This is a very accurate load. I did experiment with a few different loads and found this one shot best in my Remington 700.

Good Luck
Professor Jones


----------



## Jamesrusty

56gr H-4831 and any good 140gr bullet . killed everything I ever shot.

rusty


----------



## DEXTER

My Browning A-Bolt shoots best with 57g H-4381 and 130g Nosler partition


----------



## coogerpop

Cap-N-Red said:


> A load that has been accurate in every .270 rifle that I've loaded for is 130grn. Sierra on top of 54 grns. of IMR 4350. It shows up at 3000fps on my chrono out of my Steyr-Manlicher 270


 We have used the same load for my son's 270 since the beginning and he has killed a BUNCH of animals ,and even a few birds,with it. MOA ,see no reason to change it.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

not a fan of BT's for deer sized game, they punch paper like nothing else, but my son lost a decent buck 80 yds away broadside, w one of my BT handloads. classic behind the shoulder shot, and he didn't miss aim point.

never had an issue w the 130 gr. sierra spitzers on hogs, deer, axis , etc..........


----------



## RobaloSunrise

It all depends on what you find acceptable for accuracy and terminal performance. 

I had my 270 cut to and Ackley for no other reason than the brass lasts longer and the need to size it goes almost completely away. I shoot alot in order to maintain my proficiency with long shots. Also I practice shooting off hand, I almost never hunt from a blind so my shots are almost always from no or at least un ideal rests. 

I don't accept anythig greater than half minute accuracy, which is why I favor Sierra bullets. Cheaper than Bergers and other super preimums yet the quality control is amazing. I can weigh a box of Hornady or Noslers and get three to four different piles of bullet weights. I am hard pressed to find even one bullet a tenth of a grain off out of a box of Sierras. As we all know every little detail in reloading means huge differences on the range so the little things like QC from a manufacturer with tight tolerances means mountains.

I don't remember the load I am using in detal but it is 140 grn. HPBT Sierra Gamekings on top of H4831sc with trued brass and Federal Lrg Rifle Primers. I want to say it's around 57grns of powder but I reload so many different cartridges I am not positive. That's why I keep notes.


----------



## BigBuck

*270*

Loaded three different .270s, all liked H4831- 60 grain, Sierra 130 gr bullet. My wife's will not shoot the BTs, it likes the spitzers. Kills everything DRT. Proper placement is the key. She has a .300 for elk, everything else from 300# pigs to Black Buck, and many, many Whitetails. This is a compressed load, and comes in around 3,060 FPS with a 26" barrel.
Good luck.
BB


----------

